# Running for cover!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Wednesday afternoon, I went to Surfside Jetty Park to shoot birds and boats. A thunderstorm (w/lightening) was brewing north of Freeport and the offshore boats were streaming through the jetties heading to safe harbor before the weather got too rough.

Anyone know these boaters?

Mike




























The sky was a dark blue and the lightening was threatening.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

nice pics. 

What is the blue barrel on top of the Vaquero for? I know I am showing my lack of off-shore knowledge.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

that looks like an empty fuel drum. took it off the deck for more space. 

Oh and really nice pics. I guess ill have to take the Panga through there and get my pic taken.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

cool pics!


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

the plastic drum was probably a 55gal bait bucket. i don't offshore fish , but a couple of my buddies use those as portable livewells.they catcha bunch of piggies and put them in the drum pump cleanwater in add an aerator and good to go


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

El Vaquero !

Thats me , and it is an empty fuel drum , 

Nice pictures Mike , i need some new shots of both boats for the web sites , we need to talk !


----------

